# New Outbacker



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello all,

Just wanted to take a moment and introduce our new "joonbee" outbacker and he told me he can't wait to start camping and get his first rally under his belt ( or diaper, if you will ). He is mommy and daddy's first, so we are just trying to not break him.

James Leonard, 6 lbs. 13 oz. and 19in. long. Arrived 11/18/2008 at 8:13pm

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congratulations!!!!








*
*He is adorable!!!
*
*Best of Luck to you all and look forward to meeting him at the rally!*


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Wonderful, Congratulations!!!!!

Walter


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

That's fantastic news! Congratulations on your new son.... It only get's better......


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS !!! Enjoy !*
Get some sleep


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats Jim and Kristen!!

We look forward to seeing the new OB'er sometime!!

Now, don't forget to update that signature to include the little guy!!

Steve


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

That is one handsome Outbacker!! Enjoy every moment, even no ESPECIALLY the midnight feedings, etc, because before you know it he'll be grown and out on his own!! Ours is gonna be 24 YEARS in December, and swear to you it was just last week that we brought him home looking just like your little guy!!


----------



## disneykid (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats!! He is beautiful !!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

He is precious. Congratulations and all the best for your family. Before you know it you will be looking up at him, like I do with our son. The time goes by so quickly...


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations! He is so lucky that from day one he will have camping stories. Jut wish I had not waited till my oldest was 9 to start!!!
They grow up so fast...enjoy every sweet moment.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations! 

He is a beautiful little boy!

Our son was a December baby...here's a tip...put the Christmas tree up early this year and park him right in front of it...

They just love to stare at the lights on the tree, it keeps them intrigued for hours


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outbacker. A real doll.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh! What a cutie!!!!! Just love those little boys......







I'm sure you all are loving every moment! Congratulations!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

